# No Sturgeon Threads So Stuck this Here



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I know its not a muskie, but thought I'd share this since it was while muskie fishing...On our annual trip to St. Clair this past summer, my buddies and I were pleasantly suprised by the ripping screams of this 70+ inch Sturgeon weighing over 75lbs!! The muskie fishing was great this year, but this was certainly the highlight of our trip! After 10+ years of fishing this body of water, that is the first to come to the boat for me. What a thrill. This fish was estimated to be between 60 and 100 years old.

Also the biggest muskie of our trip this year....a 47"...The Hammers performed very well!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow! Thats awesome, congratulations on the sturgeon and the muskie!!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats! I've always wanted to catch a sturgeon. Heard the fight is unreal.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice going on both. Especially the sturgeon!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Couple more...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

awesome fish, im curious, did you snag him trolling or take him on bait? we fished anchor bay last weekend, only thing we caught was about 5 tons of weeds, they were really bad, made trolling a nighmare. 
salmonid


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> awesome fish, im curious, did you snag him trolling or take him on bait? we fished anchor bay last weekend, only thing we caught was about 5 tons of weeds, they were really bad, made trolling a nighmare.
> salmonid


He was snagger for sure...back near the tail too! Took nearly an hour to land him. 

You gotta get to the other side of the lake where the rivers are this time of year to get the numbers...I think they'll begin staging real soon with these cooler temps.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Those St Clair fish are beauts! I have to get up there next year!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job! That Sturgeon I'm sure was a nice bonus fish. And those Ski's were nice too. Haha


----------

